# Empty 10 Gallon



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

just got a ten gallon yesterday, wondering what types of frogs i could get to live in there. i want as many types as possible in there, so am african dwarf frogs for sure, and what else i do not know. Suggestions please


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a link to a site on frogs that might help you in your decision(s).


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Poison dart frogs! too many to choose from but thanks alot man


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

bjmarche said:


> Poison dart frogs! too many to choose from but thanks alot man
> [snapback]1169404[/snapback]​


get a pacman instead dude i want one so bad they r sweet


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

pACmANS rULEEE







got an ornate 1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pac Mans do rock

but he did say he wanted more than one


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

psychadelic toads (bufo alvarius) if its legal in your state or Giant Waxy Monkey Tree Frog(Phyllomedusa bicolor)

they could get you high


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

psychedelic toad









giant waxy monkey tree frog

pics from random sites

good conversation pieces because its pretty cool that you own hallucinogenic animals









pics from random sites


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

red eye'd tree frogs!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> they could get you high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lame ass reason to have a pet


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> > they could get you high
> ...


you should try some


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

to hell with more than one, get a pacman, they are hands down the best.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Man get a dart frog. They are active all day, and look sweet.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

pacmans are boring, they just sit around all day untill you feed them. If you want something that can eat a mouse and do nothing else, get a pacman, otherwise go with a smaller, more active frog.


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

i used to have 2 firebelly toads, i thought they would be cool to have but they ended up being boring so make sure u know what u want before u get it, as once u get it theres no turning back


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Nevtek said:


> i used to have 2 firebelly toads, i thought they would be cool to have but they ended up being boring so make sure u know what u want before u get it, as once u get it theres no turning back


dude this is old


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

whoa yea it is!!! new? if so welcome!


----------



## Nevtek (Nov 8, 2005)

yes im new.....sorry for bringing up an old topic....never really looked at the date


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I had an uncle who lived in Surrey, BC for a number of years... Welcome to PFury! And yes, firebelly toads are boring.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm def after some dart frogs, trouble is they arent that easy to get hold of around here


----------

